# Malt whisky drinkers?



## Solodini (May 11, 2011)

What's your tipple?

I won't run through what I own at present but the two I most want are Talisker 57&#730; North and Aberlour A'bunadh. Wonderful whiskies, I just need money!

I also seem to be having luck with finding decent blends. Black Bottle seems to be a good bottle to take to parties. Good enough to drink neat as it's a nice blend of the Islay whiskies but ~£15 a bottle, which is not bad at all. I don't object too much to people having some with a mixer, at that cost!

What's everyone else's favourites/on the wish list?


----------



## Asrial (May 14, 2011)

I'm trying to get into it!
Currently, I don't have alot of whiskys that are worth drinking neat, but hopefully, I'll start out a collection with firstly the Johnnie Walker and Jack Daniels series, just to get a beginner range. And then just buy some bottles from the distilleries we're visiting each time we're in Scotland.


----------



## Jakke (May 14, 2011)

I want to get into it, but am a complete rookie, anyone who can tip me how to get started?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 14, 2011)

I love Whiskey.

Pretty hard to keep a collection of it, though.


----------



## Solodini (May 15, 2011)

Jakke said:


> I want to get into it, but am a complete rookie, anyone who can tip me how to get started?



Just try things. You don't need to be an expert taster but try to find smells and tastes in them, no matter how stupid this is. I've heard everything from "this smells of cigarettes, this tastes of Jolly Ranchers, this tastes like maple syrup."
Keep notes and when you try others, compare notes and that way you can realise what similarities there are between regions and different methods. Also, try different whiskies from a distilleries range as this will help you to see what characteristics are staple and which pertain to a specific bottling or range.

Most of what I like has is either quite peaty which means that when they've been malting the barley, there's been some peat clay in there which imparts a smoky flavour. Most whiskies like this come from the Western Isle of Islay (Pronounced eye-lah). 

Other commonalities I like are whiskies which have been matured in sherry casks. This is exactly what it sounds like: Casks which have been used to hold sherry wine. This mostly affects the smell of the whisky and once you know what to smell for, it's quite obvious.

There's no shame to adding a little water to a whisky as they add water at bottling, anyway. That's how they bring it down from cask strength of ~60% to bottle strength of ~40%. I'd advise to taste the whisky before adding water, though. Taste and then add in tiny increments of drops or dribbles.
There are certain whiskies whose characters change greatly with the addition of water. Talisker 57&#730; North is very rich and round, fills your mouth with a big cloud of flavour even from a single drop. Add water to it and it becomes much heavier and almost peaty. It starts to taste like a whisky from Laphroaig (pronounced La-froyg) who're an Islay distiller.

I find that whiskies over the age of 15/16 years old often become sharper and less rich as they age. There will be exceptions but that's how I've tasted it.

I'm a bit of a whisky snob in that I don't like whiskeys. Note the E. Inclusion of an E refers to either Irish whiskey or American bourbon, neither of which I'm at all keen on. I prefer whiskies with a bit more going on whereas both bourbons and Irish whiskies I've tried have just been a bit too plain for me.


----------



## Jakke (May 15, 2011)

hey thanks man, rep'd

anyone else who has this kind of incredeble knowledge and wants to enlighten a n00b?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 15, 2011)

I haven't tried too many different whiskies, but I've been a fan of _almost_ all of the ones I've tried. I *didn't *care for the really peaty stuff, I'm afraid to admit. I tried to make it through my bottle of Laphroaig, but I ended up giving it to a friend who had more of a penchant for the stuff. 

Most of the stuff you guys can get over in the UK will never see the light of day in most cities here in the US, unfortunately, so the selection I've been exposed to (that I could actually afford, lol) is pretty small. My favorite that I've had so far is the MacAllan 18 sherry oak, and I was only able to have that because a hotel restaurant at a ritzy touristy town I was in for a while had a scotch sampling list. It was the priciest double I've ever had, lol. I found a bottle of cask-strength MacAllan at a ghetto liquor store once and I bought it without hesitation, knowing full well it was going to put me on my ass. Funny and related: a friend of mine had never tried scotch before, so he picked up the cask-strength and took a huge swig like it was a bottle of rum or something. He looked like he was going to _die_. I don't know how he managed to not puke all over my room. It was priceless.

The youngest, firiest I've had was a Glenmorangie 8 (i think, might've been a 10). It burned all the way down, in the best possible way.

I have a bottle of Glenfiddich 18 that I picked up at a duty free in 2005 (making the liquid inside it older than most of the people I went to college with). I've been waiting for a special occasion to pop the cork, and having just finished college, I think I'm gonna uncork that sumbitch the day a physical copy of my degree is in my hands.

If I can wait that long...


----------



## signalgrey (May 16, 2011)

big fan.
i had a few macallan and Glenfiddich 12 and 15 yr Malts. the 15 yr needed one ice cube to really open up. The 12 was fine as is. My favorite is the Balvenie Doublewood, really awesome flavor and interesting pallet. No sharpness really, no over alcoholy flavor, i think it was aged in oak and sherry barrels and it has a really interesting set of flavors from beginning to end. Id love to buy bottled 18-30 year malts but they are so god damn expensive. but as far as my experience has brought me the older malts have much more complex flavors that need to be "opened" a little. the 12s are exqually as delicious and in most cases more "drinkable" while the 18-30s (ive had at least) require a bit more homework and gentle appreciation.

single malt with a slice of chocolate cake is fucking incredible i highly recommend it.


----------



## Solodini (May 16, 2011)

The Macallans are definitely up there with my favourites. The 10 year fine oak was one of the best £30 I've had reduced to £20!  Not keen on Glenfiddich at all. They seem a bit lacking, for me. That could be due to my love of peat.

Cask strength whiskies are good. The 57&#730; and the A'bunadh are both cask strengths. Glenfarclas 105 was my present to myself at the end of my 3rd year of uni and has lasted me well.

I'm not keen on ice cubes unless they're dipped in briefly for temperature and then removed. The melting just makes them too unpredictable and change the whisky too frequently. Planned amounts of water I find work better.

Doublewood is good. Certainly one of the toppier whiskies, but it does have lots of body, as well. You should try some of the Dalmore range. I think you'll approve. The Gran Reserva from Dalmore is bizarre but lovely. It has a really tobacco nose and really maple palate but they're completely separate. The others are more typical sherried malts.

By the way of the cake thing, I'd say it depends strongly upon the whisky and how you want to accent the flavour of the cake. They can change your impressions of each other hugely!


----------



## signalgrey (May 16, 2011)

Solodini said:


> The Macallan's are definitely up there with my favourites. The 10 year fine oak was one of the best £30 I've had reduced to £20!  Not keen on Glenfiddich at all. They seem a bit lacking, for me. That could be due to my love of peat.
> 
> Cask strength whiskies are good. The 57&#730; and the A'bunadh are both cask strengths. Glenfarclas 105 was my present to myself at the end of my 3rd year of uni and has lasted me well.
> 
> ...



back in NY i was given "whiskey stones" to alter temperature but add no water. Never used them really. But i a really small ice cube tray (yay asia) and one of those is basically a drop of water, so ill sip it over the course of the process where it dilutes. I like it at least, but i can see what you mean with bigger ice cubes and unpredictable amounts of water.

Ill look up those other Malts. I'll agree on the Glenfiddich, they didnt blow my socks off, but the 15yr bottle i had had a great caramel aftertaste. 

As for the cake. I had it with a glass of 18yr Macallan malt, that made a nice mix. But yes pairing is key, try it out though its really amazing how the flavors combine.

I had a Singleton 12yr given to me as a gift, i believe its from one of the islands for some reason. That was really nice too, nothing mind blowing but still quite enjoyable.

I really want to get into some of the more complex/limited run stuff and compare now that ive made a nice base of experience with the bigger names in various years.

fucking awesome thread btw.


----------



## Solodini (May 16, 2011)

Try some cask strength if you want things with more going on. Someone should tally how many times I mentions 57&#730; North on this thread!


----------



## signalgrey (May 16, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Try some cask strength if you want things with more going on. Someone should tally how many times I mentions 57&#730; North on this thread!



roger that. just got paid too. The GF is also going to America for a visit so im gonna see if i can get some DutyFree Stuff going on.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 16, 2011)

Glenfiddich certainly isn't mindblowing or anything, but here in the states the two single malts most stores carry are Glenfiddich and Glenlivet, and since they aren't altogether pricey, I've had them the most often. I got the Glenfiddich 18 because it was the oldest bottle at the duty free that I could afford, haha. I have seen Dalmore popping up more frequently at my local stores, so perhaps it's a positive sign for the future. The college town I just moved out of had a HUGE liquor store with a wonderful selection, but I was a poor college student at the time so I spent my money on budget sake and beer instead of ludicrously expensive single malts. Oh well.


----------



## Solodini (May 16, 2011)

Glenlivet is lovely. Goes well in a whisky sour. I've reached the stage where I'd rather pay for a bottle of something nice and take a hip-flaskful to gatherings. I won't get drunk but I'll have something enjoyable to drink, it'll be a conversations starter and I won't face the horrendous hangover in the morning. Had more good nights by that method than by the cheap vodka and coke method. Each to their own.


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

Scot on my dads side so have always been a fan of a good single malt, got nothing on my gran mind!

A nice bottle of Glenmorangie goes down well, but as a sprightly 21 y/o I can rarely afford a good bottle. Always fun to fill the hipflask with some of the nices bottles dad tries to hide though!


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

I have to say that Glenmorangie is one I've never gotten around to. I'm only 22, myself. I appreciate your financial pain! What's your dad hiding?


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

That entirely depends on the ones I can acutally find that still have some gold left in them!

Bottle he currently has is a nice fiddich 18yr, although one of the nicest he has had recently (that i know of) was a bottle of Glenturret 15yr which he horded quite well so only got a bit of a taste but it was a very nice strong flavour with a nice mellow afterburn. Can never have to many nice bottles hidden away.

Would love do a bit of a trip round the highlands to visit some of the distilleries, however i would need someone like minded to go with as most people of a similar age to me consider jack daniels as the 'best whisky evar man!' and if I say what about a single malt not a bourbon they just look at me funny lol.


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

When I last had Glenturret it tasted like Skips, the crisps. Smelled like it too. Everyone around me agreed. The lowlands and islands have more good distilleries than the highlands, although the highest distillery in Scotland, Dalwhinnie, is lovely and produces a wonderful whisky.

Most people have only had generic shite blend which you order as just whisky and coke where Jack is the only thing vaguely similar that they know the name of. Bourbon generally lacks a lot of character, in my opinion.

You'd probably be best taking a few wee trips. One to Islay, one to the Speyside region et c.


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

Solodini said:


> When I last had Glenturret it tasted like Skips, the crisps. Smelled like it too. Everyone around me agreed.
> 
> You'd probably be best taking a few wee trips. One to Islay, one to the Speyside region et c.


 
Hmmm i dont remeber skips?! but its always worth a re-taste right?

We are a family of bikers so I would really like to go a tour to check out some different distilleries in the as many regieons that will fit into a round tour. Thanks for the tips though man. 

Il be sure to check out this thread next week as my 22nd is coming up and a usual gift between me and dad will be a bottle so we shall see what turns up!


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

Hint for some Glenfarclas 105 

Speyside is probably the easiest for you to do on bikes. Speyside has the most distilleries in concentration anyway. Go for that


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

Will have a look into it thanks man, have to admit I have always been a big lover (there is not a drink on the planet I would pick over a good single malt) but I would love to learn more about how it is made, the history of the stills etc

May sound geeky but i do find it very fascinating

Also 'Glenfarclas '105'' is not one I have tried, the hinting will begin. If not I may pick up a bottle when im feeling flush on pay day!


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

It's certainly something interesting to learn about. I find it helps your appreciation of varieties if you know how things are made. That way you can then describe more what you like and variations upon that. Things like the peat and the casks are the easiest bits to learn about specifically. Aging and barley growing conditions are a bit more variable to learn about.

Laphroaig's maturation room is right by the sea and is often flooded, which is what gives the whisky its saltiness.

105 is a lovely cask strength. Nice and rich and round. Works well watered, if you don't want the strength. Nice both ways. Just changes the flavour, mostly. A few drops change it loads. **swigs**


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

Haha nice, growing up I have gotten used to just drinking them straight but I will have to experiment with adding a bit of water to make some of the bolder flavours easier to put my finger on. 

Water you could jsut about get away with with my dad but I remember being young and niave and trying to make a whisky and coke using a nice single malt my dad had one which he kept in his decanter for ages, suffice to say I was quickly imformed of my mistake lol


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, hiding flavours is bad. I'm not keen on ice, as I've mentioned above. Water in small amounts is fine. It's watered from cask strength to bottle anyway so a little more is fine. It's not even to soften bolder flavours, just to shift the balance of flavours.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 19, 2011)

Glenlivet + coke and lime juice is what does it for me. Good shit.


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

**glares**


----------



## C2Aye (May 19, 2011)

I like my whisky to taste like the dirt it came from. So naturally I'm a fan of the peaty tasting whiskys, Laphroig and Talisker in particular.

Edit: I just read the last post on the previous page. I'm not going to judge...well, I am actually. Coke? With malt whisky? Are you kidding? The only things that should go into whisky is a dash of water and at a push, ice. Also, more whisky go wells with whisky come to think of it...


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

C2Aye, I like you. You should post more in threads I do. Go peatheads


----------



## Humanoid (May 20, 2011)

Laphroaig and Talisker are pretty good yes, but my favourite is 16yo Lagavulin


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

Also a very, very good call. Somehow I've managed to make a 20cl bottle of that last ages.


----------



## Curt (May 20, 2011)

absolutely love this thread.


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

Give us an insight into your drinking, Curt.


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 23, 2011)

Just to chime in here... I'm a big fan of Glengoyne 17yo. 
They're the most southern Highland distillery and their whisky is unpeated. Slightly softer and aromatic, too 

As for blends... Over here Famous Grouse is pretty cheap and the best bang for your buck. Grouse also came up with Snowy Grouse a few years ago which is good too. Nothing beats an ice cold glass of Snowy!


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I have to say that Glenmorangie is one I've never gotten around to. I'm only 22, myself. I appreciate your financial pain! What's your dad hiding?


 
glenmorangie is a really good cheaper scotch.. i bought a bottle that came with a really nice glass for the same price as just the bottle. it reminded me of Cragganmore but with a bit more sweetness to it.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Next bottle on my list to try is C[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]aol Ila or Oban.. what shall it be gentlemen ?[/FONT]


----------



## Explorer (Jul 17, 2011)

I generally have 30 year Laphroaig and Lagavulin in the cabinet. The 15/16 years are pretty good as well.

I haven't tried the Laphroaig quarter cask yet, as life has been busy. 

----

I've been fortunate in that a local bar, owned by a Scot, has single malt tastings. It's a great way to learn of whiskeys one might not be exposed to otherwise. Although not all bar owners are internet-savvy, a lot of whiskey fans are, and you'll often find write-ups of such events through Google.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 17, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> I like my whisky to taste like the dirt it came from. So naturally I'm a fan of the peaty tasting whiskys, Laphroig and Talisker in particular.
> 
> Edit: I just read the last post on the previous page. I'm not going to judge...well, I am actually. Coke? With malt whisky? Are you kidding? The only things that should go into whisky is a dash of water and at a push, ice. Also, more whisky go wells with whisky come to think of it...




I've a good mate who's parents own a bottling plant and only drinks _really_ top end whiskies at home. In pubs he'll always drink malts with a mixer, and is quite often scoffed at. But by his thinking, what 99% of folks will think is a delightful malt might as well be Bells to his rather spoiled tastes.

I wouldn't put a mixer in any malt, but I don't think it's really anyone's business to think anything of it when someone else does - unless they're doing it when I offer them one out of my own bottle and they do so because they don't like whisky, 'cause they should just say no!


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 17, 2011)

Glenlivet Nadurra 16 single malt cask strength.

wow...just...wow.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 17, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Glenlivet Nadurra 16 single malt cask strength.
> 
> wow...just...wow.


 
i had a bottle of that in my hand earlier. put it back. but i did pick up some Oban... cant wait to try..


----------



## Solodini (Jul 18, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> Next bottle on my list to try is C[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]aol Ila or Oban.. what shall it be gentlemen ?[/FONT]



Bot wonderful but I vote Caol Ila.




chronocide said:


> I've a good mate who's parents own a bottling plant and only drinks _really_ top end whiskies at home. In pubs he'll always drink malts with a mixer, and is quite often scoffed at. But by his thinking, what 99% of folks will think is a delightful malt might as well be Bells to his rather spoiled tastes.
> 
> I wouldn't put a mixer in any malt, but I don't think it's really anyone's business to think anything of it when someone else does - unless they're doing it when I offer them one out of my own bottle and they do so because they don't like whisky, 'cause they should just say no!



I agree to an extent but I think that if that's his reasoning then he should still just stick to an average blend. Why waste the money when most of what you'll be tasting through the mixer is generic whisky kick. The flavour of some will make it through, granted, but a pot will be subdued. 

As for your last point, I completely agree. If you don't like it then don't waste mine!


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 5, 2011)

Just got a bottle of Argbeg (10) for celebration... can't wait to crack it open. Even the glass I last had Ardbeg in smelled of smoke for days afterward.

Oh and speaking of malts with a mixer... try a Godfather: Scotch and Amaretto... smokey and sweet. My favorite cocktail.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 6, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Glenlivet Nadurra 16 single malt cask strength.
> 
> wow...just...wow.


 
I know man that stuff is just inexplicable.

But when I can't afford it, I just buy Glenfiddich 15 Single Malt Scotch which is ok to my tastes but I don't often drink Whiskey that much but on the other hand I wish I drank more of it.

I have to agree with UnderTheSign about Famous Grouse for blended stuff.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 6, 2011)

Just going through a Glengoyne 15 year single : Scottish Oak
very very dangerously drinkable.


----------



## Grolli (Oct 8, 2011)

Big, big single malt whisky fan here! Give me a glass of something peaty and smokey and I'm in heaven! Love trying out new stuff as soon as my wallet lets me, and seems to (obviously with the preferences mentioned) have a thing for Islay whisky.

Next thing on the shopping list though, is a bottle of Teerenpeli!


----------



## Solodini (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never heard of Teerenpeli. Enlighten me. Well done for being a fan of Islay whiskies.


----------



## Grolli (Oct 8, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I've never heard of Teerenpeli. Enlighten me. Well done for being a fan of Islay whiskies.


Wouldn't blame you as it's a Finnish single malt whisky, still "only" 8 years old, but has recieved plenty of positive reviews from all kinds of experts nevertheless! Haven't had the chance to try it and see if it lives up to the hype yet, I've only looked at the bottle at the store, just to put it back on the shelf, waiting for a perfect moment to pick one up  Not even sure it's for sale in that many places else but here in Finland yet?

Anyway, I really liked the Swedes "version" called Mackmyra (especially the "Preludium 06") and I've heard a lot of people say Teerenpeli is right up there with it. Really fun to see some high quality single malt whisky's hailing from home turf! And as a proud Finn, I do of course hope I like the Teerenpeli just a tad bit better than the Mackmyra


----------



## Solodini (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds cool. Nice packaging as well. Good to see attention to detail.


----------



## muaddib09 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sucks having a taste for this because going out and buying a glass just gets to damn expensive. Good call on the Laphroig I have enjoyed two of the quarter cask bottles. I poured a glass for a buddy and he could not take it. Which is my philosophy; like something no one else likes that way you will not have to share. I was recommended Balvenie Caribbean Cask. I enjoyed that, only had a small amount, but definitely a future purchase.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 13, 2011)

What's the Caribbean Cask like? I've not encountered that.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 14, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Just going through a Glengoyne 15 year single : Scottish Oak
> very very dangerously drinkable.


Oh! They didn't give me that when I visited them... What's it like, and have you tried the 17yo?


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm largely in agreement with the OP: Talisker and Aberlour are my usuals. The older the better too, the depth they gain is definitely worth the price premium. 
The pricier talisker also comes with a free scarf 

By far the best I've tasted has to be Mortlach though, in fact exactly this age/year: Mortlach 1990 / 21 Year Old / Old Malt Cask #7489 : Buy Online - The Whisky Exchange


----------



## Solodini (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard, sir. I want a Talisker scarf!


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Dec 11, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Welcome aboard, sir. I want a Talisker scarf!



I'm sure they'd throw one in with an order, it looks like they still have some 
Talisker Scarf : Buy Online - The Whisky Exchange


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2011)

Got to this thread late, but I am enjoying reading it! I am still learning as I go. Thanks!


----------



## Underworld (Dec 14, 2011)

I love whisky! I'm a big fan of Highland Park's stuff - not too peaty, but not too smooth either. The 15 yo Earl Magnus has good a strange, foggy style of smoke that I really love. I should take pictures of my collection, but it is fairly small compared to one of my friend's... 57 bottles, no empty ones. Quite impressive I must say!


----------



## Solodini (Dec 15, 2011)

One good bottle is better than 50 mediocre bottles and us certainly better than none. 

What's the worst wishy you've tried, people? Let's help each other learn some more. 

My worst was Edinburgh Festival blend 2007. Ridiculously acidic to the extent that, in a room of 25 of us seasoned whisky drinkers, no more than 5 could finish their initial dram.


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 16, 2011)

So my nan moved house, and I picked up a bottle of Macallan 10yo, Glenfiddich special reserve and Glenmorangie original. Plus a bottle of Famous Grouse which I am cutting my teeth on.

Any idea which is the nicest/how nice they are? I haven't drunk a lot of whiskey, so I am drinking the grouse to get back into it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 16, 2011)

Solodini said:


> What's the worst wishy you've tried, people? Let's help each other learn some more.


 
Not counting blends (and why would we?), I'm not at ALL a fan of the Glenlivets I've had so far. Granted I've only had their younger stuff, but it's so... bland.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 17, 2011)

Oliver, I'd favour the MacAllan. Glenfiddich is really dull, in my opinion. 

There are some good blends, Tim. Baillie Nichol Jarvie is plenty nice. AS Long as they are blended as ingredients, for flavour, there's no reason why a blend cannot be good. I'm pretty keen on Glenlivet as a crisper whisky. Good in a whisky sour, as well.


----------



## slowro (Dec 17, 2011)

I stay round the corner from Springbank distillery in campbeltown and a few miles from the ferry to islay. My new years resolution is to get into whisky properly. I have a bottle of Oban that I won a while ago sitting in the house. I have to get some springbank with it just round the corner its only right


----------



## Solodini (Dec 17, 2011)

You just have a local right to some, or something. 

Lucky bastard!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 17, 2011)

Love me some Islays. I'm sipping on some Laphroaig 15 year right now. As for bad whisky, I don't think I've ever had any. Whiskey, on the other hand, I've had a few disappointments.

Soldini, I wouldn't give up on bourbons just yet. Grab a bottle of Blanton's single barrel, if you can ever afford the chance. I don't know what the distribution for this kind of thing is like in your part of the world, but I found a site based in the UK that has it:

whiskymerchants whisky information home page


----------



## slowro (Dec 22, 2011)

Solodini said:


> You just have a local right to some, or something.
> 
> Lucky bastard!


 
I think that! I applied for a job there recently too  
Every house I go to in town has a bottle and I've seen some rare looking bottles in odd places


----------



## Solodini (Dec 22, 2011)

Good luck with the job. Let me know if you get it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowmore, Laphroaig
Cask strength if possible.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Dec 22, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> I like my whisky to taste like the dirt it came from. So naturally I'm a fan of the peaty tasting whiskys, *Laphroig *and Talisker in particular.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, I had a shit scotch tonight. 

I bought a bottle of McClelland's Islay Single Malt at work, and I'm rather disappointed. I can't come up with the words to describe it. It's like if somebody stuck a bunch of chimpanzees in a room thousands of years ago with some oak chips, wort, peat and yeast, and they eventually got something that tasted whisky-ish. Or, I don't know, cheap whisky. The tastes very quickly disappear and the finish is practically non-existent.  I think I'll take it back and get a bottle of Laphroaig 10 year tomorrow.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2011)

Current collection:

Glenlivet Nadurra 16
Glenkinchie Distillers Edition
Glenfiddich 12 (for guests)
Nikka Yoichi 10
Caol Ila 12
Lagavulin 16
Ardbeg 10
Glengoyne Scottish Oak 17 (juuuuuust about finished)
Balvenie Doublewood 12

got a lead on a Lagavulin 12 and im picking up a Highland Park 18 next week when my shelf has some room. I dont know why its taken me so long to get into a Laphroaig, probably because its all anyone seems to rave about, but Ill eventually get a quarter cask.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not counting blends (and why would we?), I'm not at ALL a fan of the Glenlivets I've had so far. Granted I've only had their younger stuff, but it's so... bland.



Give the Nadurra a shot its got alot of character. Also their Archive, French Oak and 17+ years are worthy drams. Their standard 12 is a bit tame and the 15 is more interesting, BUT nothing in comparison to the rest of the line.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 26, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Glenlivet Nadurra 16
> Glenkinchie Distillers Edition
> Glenfiddich 12 (for guests)


Mmm... Glenlivet...


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 27, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2796943 said:


> Mmm... Glenlivet...


indeedy. Im picking up the French Oak soon


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 27, 2011)

Picked up a Laphroaig Quarter Cask the other day. It was an absolute bargain at £26. As well as being healthy peaty, it was also one of the smoothest whiskies I've ever had. Instant favourite.

Bruichladdich Rocks is also another really nice one I've sampled recently, quite salty and seaweedy, which gives it a lot of character. One to try if you ever see it for sale!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice! Dunno how I missed this thread when it started, but I'm glad it bumped up. Lots of stuff here I'm unfamiliar with that I'll have to try.

So far, my staple has been the Macallan 15 year Fine Oak. It's one of the only ones I truly enjoy that isn't terribly difficult to find around here.

Can't wait to find some of these others mentioned and try them, though!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 28, 2011)

Been sipping an 18yr old Macallan
Might pick up another bottle of Sheep Dip or Pig Nose 

Gave the old man a 16yr old Aberlour for Christmas


----------



## Underworld (Dec 28, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Current collection:
> 
> Nikka Yoichi 10
> Caol Ila 12


 

Bastard! These are impossible to find in my place!

What are your thoughts exactly on the Glenlivet French Oak and Nadura? I'm on the hunt for a new bottle and these two were on the list (besides Bowmore 15 and 18, and Bruichladdich 18).


----------



## Bevo (Jan 1, 2012)

Christmas was good to me, not all single but some good ones.

18 year Macallans
Bushmills Black
Bushmills
Jameson


----------



## Solodini (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be taking the MacAllan as thread tax, thank you.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, what's your address I will be right over!

NOT!!

I wanted to ad here in Ontario it is damn expensive, he got in Mexico for 60us!


----------



## Underworld (Jan 3, 2012)

The MacAllan 18 is about 230$CAD in my place... which is a steal! Enjoy it mate!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 4, 2012)

Underworld said:


> The MacAllan 18 is about 230$CAD in my place... which is a steal! Enjoy it mate!



WHA!????
You have got to be kidding me. I paid $80 US


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 4, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> WHA!????
> You have got to be kidding me. I paid $80 US



Canada (ON, at least) has _ outrageous_ alcohol taxes. 230 seems steep, but not beyond the realm of believability - when I lived in ON, me and my mate used to jump the border to QC to buy cheaper booze


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jan 4, 2012)

So i found a bottle of Ardbeg Supernova in a local store for $100.... Should i get it or not ? its been a bottle ive always wanted to try as i am a Peat/smoke loving scotch drinker. its supposed to be pretty intense..


----------



## Bevo (Jan 4, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Canada (ON, at least) has _ outrageous_ alcohol taxes. 230 seems steep, but not beyond the realm of believability - when I lived in ON, me and my mate used to jump the border to QC to buy cheaper booze



I have trained all my friends to get me a good bottle when they travel, so far it's worked out very well!!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2012)

shredguitar7 said:


> So i found a bottle of Ardbeg Supernova in a local store for $100.... Should i get it or not ? its been a bottle ive always wanted to try as i am a Peat/smoke loving scotch drinker. its supposed to be pretty intense..


yes. Ardbeg is always an experience. The 10 year is the standard. If they have Alligator or Coryvreckan check those out too. One of the big 3 on Islay.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 5, 2012)

Bevo, it amuses me that someone with your username is posting in this thread.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 5, 2012)

For those in the know, I found a bottle of the elusive Lagavulin 12 year. All the way in Korea. Im gonna be picking it up next week after I get paid.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 5, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Canada (ON, at least) has _outrageous_ alcohol taxes. 230 seems steep, but not beyond the realm of believability - when I lived in ON, me and my mate used to jump the border to QC to buy cheaper booze


 

Yeah Canada is bad for drinkers  and I know our prices are outragous, I used to work in a liqueur store here in Quebec city. 

Some provinces have better prices on specific products compared to other. Here's an example : 

A bottle of Highland Park 18 runs you about 150$ in Quebec, and about 90$ in New-Bruinswick. A 24 pack of Coors Light will run you 25$ in Quebec, but 40-45$ in New-Bruinswick 


@ AK Dragon 
where did you but it exactly to get such a price? I want one so bad!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 5, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Bevo, it amuses me that someone with your username is posting in this thread.



I don't get it?My name is Bev so it's just a play on it.
What do you mean...my mom said I was special, maybe you can prove it!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 5, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Yeah Canada is bad for drinkers  and I know our prices are outragous, I used to work in a liqueur store here in Quebec city.
> 
> Some provinces have better prices on specific products compared to other. Here's an example :
> 
> ...




I was in Edmonton and wanted a bottle of Whiskey, the guys told me to buy it before 3 pm because the price will go up?
They are privatized out there so lots of competition for you money and the price is based on the demand, I never seen it before.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 6, 2012)

In Scotland, at least, Bev or bevvy is used to mean alcoholic beverage.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 6, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Yeah Canada is bad for drinkers  and I know our prices are outragous, I used to work in a liqueur store here in Quebec city.
> 
> Some provinces have better prices on specific products compared to other. Here's an example :
> 
> ...



Alaska isn't subject to your outrageous Canuck taxes. I bought mine here, locally a year ago (Yes, I savor Scotch). Probably close to $95 now.

Next on my list is a 10 yr Speyburn from Costco @ $24


----------



## Underworld (Jan 6, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> Next on my list is a 10 yr Speyburn from Costco @ $24


 

To be honest, this one is a little blank taste-wise. But at this price, it should make a good everyday dram (it cost 52$ here). 


Well Alaska is a bit far for a whisky-buying trip!


----------



## Bron martin (Jan 12, 2012)

I like to have a considerable majority of peat which means that when they have beer barley, where the clay to give some peat smoke flavour. Most of this whiskey, from the West Islay (pronounced eye you).


----------



## Solodini (Jan 13, 2012)

It's actually pronounced eye-lah and it's all over Islay, not just the west. Islay is an island off of the west coast of Scotland. That's probably what confused you.

If the whisky is Scottish then there's no E in it, btw. Whiskey is Irish, Canadian, American or from anywhere else.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 13, 2012)

Got a bottle of Laphroig Quarter Cask and Glenlivet French Oak 15

lovely.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 13, 2012)

Thread tax!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 13, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> Got a bottle of Laphroig Quarter Cask and Glenlivet French Oak 15
> 
> lovely.



Always onto a winner with the Quarter Cask


----------



## slowro (Jan 13, 2012)

Solodini said:


> In Scotland, at least, Bev or bevvy is used to mean alcoholic beverage.


 
I totally missed this haha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm moving pretty soon, so I was going through some old boxes of stuff in my parents' garage to see what they could toss or give away, and I found a backpack with a bit of an unexpected surprise in it...

There were two bottles of single malt, a 12y/o Glenlivet and a 10y/o Glenmorangie. The odd thing is, I recognized them as two of the bottles I bought on a single malt shopping spree I went on the day I turned 21. For those not in the know, I'm currently 30, so that whisky's been sitting there for _nine years_ since being opened initially.

I don't know how that will or won't have affected the flavor, but I'm sure as hell going to find out tonight .


----------



## Solodini (Feb 13, 2012)

AS long as most of that time has been consistently closed, I think it should be fine. Let us know!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2012)

Solodini said:


> AS long as most of that time has been consistently closed, I think it should be fine. Let us know!


 
It was corked nice and tight, put in paper bags, then but in a backpack, _then_ but in a plastic bin with a sealed lid . I hope that's enough to have prevented any... funkiness from occurring. Do you think it will have mellowed any in the nine years, or should it taste pretty much the same as it did the day I opened it?


----------



## Solodini (Feb 14, 2012)

Should taste pretty much the same, as far as I'm aware. I'm no expert but my approach to logic (!) dictates that if the air wasn't constantly being replaced over those 9 years by opening and closing (taking away aromas with it) and if there wasn't anything specifically nasty trapped in there to harm it then it should be alright.


----------



## McKay (Feb 14, 2012)

On the subject of coke & whisky, filling a recently emptied bottle of Glenmorangie with coke = heaven. I think I did it with RC Cola (which is awesome), but I might be wrong. Try both.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 14, 2012)

That's an interesting idea. I may try that some time. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## McKay (Feb 14, 2012)

Make sure you put the cork back in and upend it a few times to get the flavour through the coke as much as possible. Tastes great!


----------



## Underworld (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got loads of new whiskies :

- Glendronach 14yo Virgin Oak (sweet, vanilla, nuts)
- Springbank 15 yo (oily texture, fruits and light peat)
- BenRiach 15 yo Dark rhum cask (spicy, a hint of rhum)
- Bruichladdich Waves (yellow peat and sweet candies)
- Glenfiddich 15 yo Solera reserve (not opened yet)
- Redbreast 12 yo (Irish, not opened yet)

And I've tried a shitload of others, but I can't remember them all! Laphroag 18 was really something. Even the next morning, the once that was left in my glass (well, that was my 9th whisky that night so I was kinda full!) smelled just like if poured out straight from the bottle. VERY powerful. 


Let us know guys what you drank lately!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 26, 2012)

McKay said:


> On the subject of coke & whisky, filling a recently emptied bottle of Glenmorangie with coke = heaven. I think I did it with RC Cola (which is awesome), but I might be wrong. Try both.



At least it was empty.. You would be tarred and feathered for ruining good Scotch that way


----------



## shredguitar7 (Mar 6, 2012)

i know its not a scotch... but damn ive been loving me some Makers Mark lately. anyone ever tried Bookers ? thats my next buy. 120ish proof straight from the barrel. sounds delicious.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 6, 2012)

Bought myself and the lady a bottle of Singleton 12 for 22 quid on Sunday. Not opened it yet, because we also bought 110 quid of other booze at the time. Our favourite off license is closing down and had things reduced so we thought we'd give them a good send off!


----------



## ddtonfire (May 8, 2012)

Just picked up some Balvenie 21 for a little celebration. Can't wait to crack it open tonight.


----------



## Solodini (May 8, 2012)

Good score! Let us know what you think. We bought some Singleton of Dufftown recently. Still haven't opened that yet but it'll be good when we do!


----------



## ddtonfire (May 9, 2012)

Super smooth and enjoyable. The most surprising part is when you haven't had a sip for a little while and you exhale... the resulting taste is remnant of a fine cigar.


----------



## Solodini (May 9, 2012)

Try some Dalmore whiskies if you like a hint of tobacco.


----------



## ddtonfire (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion; I'll keep my eye out for them.


----------



## mcleanab (May 9, 2012)

Blantons.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 15, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Laphroag 18 was really something. VERY powerful.


 
I've been dying to try this for a loong time... the 10er has been my favorite scotch for years...just can't get off it 

Polished off their Càirdeas (i think this was just a US release if I'm not mistaken?), and it was amazing.


----------



## Solodini (May 15, 2012)

Never heard of it. What was it like?


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 16, 2012)

The Cairdeas was great, I thought personally. I believe it was around 50%, and was quite peaty (unexpectedly ); tasted right out of the sea. I would say a tad less smokey and less interesting than the 10 year, by my tastes. Moving through the bottle left me unsurprised, but never unfulfilled.




Solodini said:


> Try some Dalmore whiskies if you like a hint of tobacco.


^^ this looks interesting!


----------



## Solodini (May 16, 2012)

Laphroaig sticking to what they do well, then!


----------



## Underworld (May 16, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Try some Dalmore whiskies if you like a hint of tobacco.


 

The 12 yo is exquisite. Their Cigar Malt must be awesome 




Solodini said:


> Laphroaig sticking to what they do well, then!


 

Yes, but the 18 is a lot more complex than the 10. Much more things going on into your mouth. I should snag a bottle sometime. That, and a Lagavulin 16 - God knows how I miss this one!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 30, 2012)

after me and my brothers collectively saved coins for six months, we went ahead and had a really nice dinner and a local restaurant. anyhow after dinner we got a desert menu and i noticed that it had malt whisky.. several actually. so tonight i had my first whisky, a Coal Ila aged 12 years... so smokey, it was like i was smoking my pipe. loved every second of it. In my amateur opinion, i believed it to be better with 2-3 drops of water added. Anyhow, i'm glad i finally got to experience this beverage


----------



## Solodini (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the club! Caol Ila make lovely stuff. It's from the island of Islay (pronounced eye-luh) which is known for that smokiness. In whisky terms, that's called peatiness as they throw peat in during the malting process. Other Islay whiskies you should try are Laphroaig (la-froyg), Lagavulin, Bunahabhain (boona-havvin), Ardbeg and one more which, for some reason, evades me right now.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 31, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Welcome to the club! Caol Ila make lovely stuff. It's from the island of Islay (pronounced eye-luh) which is known for that smokiness. In whisky terms, that's called peatiness as they throw peat in during the malting process. Other Islay whiskies you should try are Laphroaig (la-froyg), Lagavulin, Bunahabhain (boona-havvin), Ardbeg and one more which, for some reason, evades me right now.



if i can find these in my neck of the woods i shall try them


----------



## metallatem (May 31, 2012)

Macallan is my standby scotch, usually 12yr or 18yr if I feel like splurging. 

Others I like are:
Balvenie 14yr Caribbean Rum Cask
Oban 14yr

My absolute favorite bourbon is Pappy Van Winkle 12yr Special Reserve, it is EXTREMELY difficult to find because they make it in very small quantities. It is one of the smoothest whiskies you will ever taste.

Also been getting into George Dickel Tennessee Sour Mash lately, similar to Jack Daniels but a little smoother. I sometimes add a dash of sweet vermouth to it for a makeshift Manhattan.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 11, 2012)

How to drink scotch _like a sir_:


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 24, 2012)

found some Laphroaig at a local establishment. 10 year or 16 year?


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> found some Laphroaig at a local establishment. 10 year or 16 year?



You really can't go wrong there, my friend.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 25, 2012)

Seconded.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 4, 2012)

got some highland park 12 year today. quite delicious and a little confounding on all the flavors going on in it


----------

